# No coast road show!



## stayhighlovelife (Mar 12, 2010)

I just thought everyone should check out how we do it in OKLAHOMA
everyone should love this


www.myspace.com/nocoastroadshow
check out highline
you know.


----------



## simpletoremember (Mar 12, 2010)

Really good shit.


----------



## stayhighlovelife (Mar 12, 2010)

:agreed:yeah man check out the link on their space for the 2nd st ragstompers same members preety much but two.
good shit though for sure


----------



## MrD (Mar 12, 2010)

diggg it!


----------



## simpletoremember (Mar 12, 2010)

stayhighlovelife said:


> :agreed:yeah man check out the link on their space for the 2nd st ragstompers same members preety much but two.
> good shit though for sure



Yeah my friend burned me a 2nd St Ragstompers CD but it got lost in the mist of me moving to Alaska. I really enjoy both bands though.


----------



## sprout (Mar 12, 2010)

We are playing a show with them in OKC!


----------



## stayhighlovelife (Mar 12, 2010)

sprout said:


> We are playing a show with them in OKC!


 
Sweet when and where.


----------



## sprout (Mar 12, 2010)

April 9th in the Superditch, I believe.


----------



## stayhighlovelife (Mar 12, 2010)

sprout said:


> April 9th in the Superditch, I believe.


 
got it.


----------



## big trash (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah, the superditch show is gonna be great... there is a huge concrete slab on the southside that is like a city block long, with drop ins on each side and a rail down the middle... just buried in some industrial wasteland by some stockyards... so bring your bikes and skateboards!! we are having a vegan BBQ and easter-beer egg hunt with eggs filled with either beer rotten veggies or... other things... haha... and there are old train cars to climb around on... who needs a show space?? we'll probably have a backup spot at a house in case of bad weather... and if the cops show up we'll fuckin scatter!!! and meet up at the house. but honestly i think there will be minimal cop trouble.

also, on a side note, no coast road show recently got paid NOT to play at this fancy restaraunt on the paseo which is the ultra lame art district here in town.. long story but we were out busking when and this art scenester girl asked us to play at this shitty restaraunt called "picassos", we said yes since she offered us a bunch of money and free booze to play.. then we get there, and it's like this suit and tie kind of place, haha.. and we probably smelled like puke and whiskey. i think david had blood on his DRI shirt... we go to set up and they pull me in the back and are like 'uhhhh.... we don't really think your SOUND fits the ENVIRONMENT tonight.. i feel real bad blah blah... can i give you $30 and a shot of whiskey to NOT play?' which i agreed to.. i mean, i was looking forward to pissing off all these rich folks since most of our songs talk shit on people like them.. but i guess i got shocked by the request. one of those things you look back on like 'i should have blah blah blah'' but we bought all our friends pizza and had a great night regardless. 

yes. this is life in oklahoma city... save us from this hellhole!!! if the punks weren't here... 
what would we ever do?!


----------

